# 2 x 220 mm Wrought iron clad San-mai Gyutos



## John N (Jun 23, 2019)

Got a making weekend in ! knocked up a big billet of san-mai. Core steel is Takefu blue 2, clad with a 'damascus' made from 100 layers of wrought iron, 15n20, and some high chrome bandsaw blade.

I got the 2 blades below pretty well finished (might give them a kasumi finish, they looked pretty good from the stone flatting) - I also got a 240 x 57 Gyuto 80% done, and have enough material left for a commission 260, and possibly a Nakiri.

The cladding should show a lot more character with a bit of patination.

This is also my first 'K tip' Gyuto, I did not set out to make it, but it pretty well ended up that shape from forging, so I just tided up the profile and rolled with it!

Getting my grinding dialled in a bit, managed to get the shinogi line cleaner on these than my previous efforts.

Ill put some pics up when the are done, probably bog oak handles.


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 23, 2019)

These are beautiful!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 23, 2019)

Wrought iron by itself is awesome, but putting it with the bandsaw steels is even more over the top pretty. Really dig the profiles too. Looking good!


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2019)

Not overly exciting, but aogami blue2, stainless clad. messing about with new profiles, these are a 160 & 170 mm for a commission. Most of the geometry is forged in so next to no grinding after heat treatment.


----------

